# Blind man in a bikers bar



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BLIND MAN IN A BIKER BAR

A blind man wanders into an all girls biker bar by mistake.

He finds his way to a bar stool and orders some coffee.

After sitting there for awhile, he yells to the waiter, "Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?"

The bar immediately falls absolutely silent. In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, "Before you tell that joke sir, I think it is only fair -- given that you are blind -- that you should know five things:

1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.

2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.

3. I'm a 6 foot tall, 175 lb. Blonde woman with a black belt in karate.

4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weightlifter.

5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.

Now, think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?"

The blind man thinks for a second, shakes his head, and mutters,
"No... Not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)




----------

